# Outlook 2003 will not print body of an e-mail



## the_crooked_toe (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey... a user at my office is havng email trouble with Microsoft Outlook 2003. For some reason when she prints, only the header of the message (To, From. etc.) will print, but the body of the email will not print. The emails are not in HTML, it is just basic text. I tried googling an answer and I can only find posts of where other people can't figure this out also. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ed Harris (Sep 20, 2006)

A "Detect and Repair" fixed the problem, but then it returned again. In some cases, the fix only lasted 2 hours.


----------



## jdeleo (Sep 18, 2006)

What are using as the email editor? Word? Notepad? Wordpad? In Outlook tools/options/mail format... Restore defaults... Check the other options available.


----------

